# Website Tracking for Reps



## rachelb5499 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Everyone!
    So I have several people who would like to be "reps" for my website for a commission. The thing is, they'd like to be able to send customers to my site but get credit if "their" customer buys on my site......this would be like how Avon, Pampered Chef, and others operate. Do you know HOW they get those kinds of "duplicate" websites/tracking for their reps and how I would do that?
    Thanks in advance for your help and ideas!


----------



## Deda (Apr 14, 2010)

what platform is your store based on?  
what kind of database are you using?


----------



## rachelb5499 (Apr 14, 2010)

Complicated questions. LOL I'm doing it all myself with frontpage and a host that allows me to update files using frontpage.

I use the free mal's shopping cart, but would be willing to do more and spend more for this option I'm asking about. Any help/guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Deda (Apr 14, 2010)

Zen cart offers several mods that can track sales by referring website.


----------



## rachelb5499 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks. I'll look into that. They were really confusing to me a few years ago, but might make perfect sense now! 

Anyone else? Any suggestions/help?


----------

